

Ask HN: Help me finding a video/talk explaining agile problem solving - hestefisk

I am working with an organisation who is looking for input on how to make the switch to agile problem solving and development. Most material out there is quite technical, I am looking for something that business people can understand and relate to; particularly conversative managers who have worked in the same operations environment for 25+ years. Any ideas? I have watched Peter Biddle&#x27;s TED talk about how to do agile in a large organisation, but it doesn&#x27;t really cut it.<p>Key themes I am looking for:<p>* The concepts of the agile mindset 
* Plan to fail
* Impartial knowledge vs perfect knowledge
* Predictability vs change
* How agile teams work<p>Any help would be greatly appreciated -- I am sure you have been facing the same challenges.
======
Adams472
Not sure if these are exactly what you're looking for, but hope they help:

Lean Startup: Why it rocks for more than agile development
[http://breakoutroom.co/#/webinar/330](http://breakoutroom.co/#/webinar/330)

Lean Startup Overview:
[http://breakoutroom.co/#/webinar/319](http://breakoutroom.co/#/webinar/319)

